# I am a total blush whore...



## geeko (Jun 18, 2010)

I understand why many people are eyeshadow addicts or lippie addicts.
	But blushers? there's only x number of shades one can wear as blushers...but nevertheless...I dunno why i'm jus HOOKED to blushers.

	I wish i had Nars over here in my country cause i wanna buy more of their blushers, but unfortunately there isn't. And i only can buy them overseas when i travel..and so far i only have 4 nars blushers....and a couple of shimmery japanese brand blushers. Oh well...here's my blush collection.

	I oughta stop buying blushers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*My MAC blushers*













































*Other blushers




























*


	Updated ......











  	Updated ....





  	My highland Honey, Her Blooming cheek, Cheek n Cheeful, Dirty Plum





  	Cubic, Prism, Raizin





  	Her own Devices BP, Oh so Fair BP, Briar Rose BP, Darkly my dear blush. Bite of an Apple blush





  	Pet me, Utterly Game

  	NON mac blush updates





  	Thanks for looking!


----------



## LC (Jun 18, 2010)

lol!! i thought i had a lot of blushes but...holy jeebus!


----------



## LC (Jun 18, 2010)

and it looks like theyre all brand spankin new!! use them suckers


----------



## Junkie (Jun 18, 2010)

I love Joyous! Your blushes are amazing! Love the collection!


----------



## miss_primer (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## yazerella (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow! Amazing!!


----------



## n_c (Jun 18, 2010)

whore. lol

Love it! I'm feeling jealous right now.


----------



## summerblue (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow! That's a lot of brushes!  Too bad you only have 1 face! lol!  

Can you please tell me what the mineralized blush is on the extreme right of the bottom row -- it's a solid, not split (pookie?) pink?  Also, how does it's pinkness relate to the pink 1/2 in Love Rock?  I just love pookie pinks.

Thank you so much inadvance.


----------



## geeko (Jun 18, 2010)

The bottom most right corner pink mineralized blush is pleasantry
A picture speaks more than a thousand words...here's the swatch hths!


----------



## Purple (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow!!


----------



## bluelagoon (Jun 18, 2010)

OMG  I love blush too I am addicted to them. I want them ALLLLLLL!! BE MINEEEEEE!! I dont know what it is either, something about how beautiful a soft delicate wash of color looks on a beautifully powdered, "done" face, it just looks so fresh so feminine even if everything else on face is left to a minimum. When I really love a blush I wear SFF, powder, top lined eyes with blacktrack , lots of mascara maybe falsies, I fix my brows, and finally a coordinating lipstick with Nars Turkish Delight lipgloss ontop. Beautiful. Blush takes center stage, because its the only real pop of color on face.


----------



## Dominikanmorena (Jun 18, 2010)

HOLY CRAPP! That's alloooot of blushh! But that sure is Beautiful. I def need to step my blush game upp hahaa


----------



## Penn (Jun 18, 2010)

WOW!! I love blush too and that is one amazing collection. Sooo jealous hehe thanks for sharing


----------



## summerblue (Jun 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geeko* 

 
_The bottom most right corner pink mineralized blush is pleasantry_

 
Thank you so much, geeko!  Glad I could give you a reason to swatch these blushes! lol!

I really like Pleasantry, it's like a petal pink -- less blue in the pink than Love Rock; very soft & delicate in color.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the pink side of LR so much that I have 5 of them.  Too bad, the color was sold as a split rather than a solid.


----------



## dmcgeo (Jun 18, 2010)

Wowzers! I have to say, I've really been into blushes lately too. I wish I could wear different colors on each cheek just to use more of them!!!


----------



## makeupbysarab (Jun 18, 2010)

uau!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that is a lot of blushs!!!! I understand you because I'm a eyeshadow addicted... lol


----------



## highheels (Jun 18, 2010)

Hot damn!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  I am a total blush addict too - this is a wonderful collection!!


----------



## peachsuns (Jun 18, 2010)

Your blush collection is totally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 worthy. You have all the blushes I can think of and more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, which blush are you getting from the In the Groove collection? Have fun!


----------



## Meimei91 (Jun 19, 2010)

Woah! I'm super jealous, that's an awesome blush collection, have fun!


----------



## misha5150 (Jun 19, 2010)

Damn!! I love your collection!! I'm a blush whore too but compared to your collection, I'm just a cheap trick on the corner!!


----------



## geeko (Jun 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachsuns* 

 
_Your blush collection is totally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 worthy. You have all the blushes I can think of and more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, which blush are you getting from the In the Groove collection? Have fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Er i plan on buying all the mineralized blushers from In the Groove collection.
Am skippin the msfs as they are repromotes and i already own them


----------



## peachsuns (Jun 19, 2010)

^ That makes sense. Thanks for this lovely thread.


----------



## xliliumx (Jun 19, 2010)

WOW. I almost drooled on my keyboard. I <3 MSF/MSB.


----------



## Barbie-gone-bad (Jun 19, 2010)

I loveeeeeeeeee blushes to...they're my favorite beauty product! I am soooo jealous of your collection...it is AMAZING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 20, 2010)

Love it!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 20, 2010)

seriously!?HAHAH i thought i was a blush whore, but i think you just redefined the term blush whore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahahhas LOVE IT HUN! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now i have all the excuse to get more blushes!


----------



## Lady_Danger (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok, my mouth definitely dropped open a little! So many gorgeous blushes, love! <3


----------



## Soul Unique (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh my word!!!

This has to be the largest blush collection I have ever seen - wow, there are no words.


----------



## Sony (Jun 23, 2010)

This definitely makes me want to buy more blushes..Nice Collection


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 23, 2010)

you are really blush addict 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but nice things, i love all


----------



## Melanie1784 (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow that is alot of blush! i love blush so much as well


----------



## gemmel06 (Jun 23, 2010)

I love the blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope you add more toyour collection soon.


----------



## minnie_moo (Jun 25, 2010)

You have an amazing collection! I was wondering if I had too many blushes (they're my weakness too!), but I have nowhere near as many... must buy more!


----------



## PhuongyBaby (Jun 25, 2010)

OH MY GOSH!! that is the most beautiful sight ever!! I thought  had tons of blushes!! boy was I wrong soo jealous,..


----------



## AHautePassion (Jun 25, 2010)

OMG. Thats amazing. you have all the blush ombres =(. everythings...so...pretty


----------



## IBleedBeauty (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh WOW!  That is an amazing collection.  Do you by chance have a list of all the names?


----------



## blondejunkie (Jun 27, 2010)

i love it...the msfs are orgasmic!


----------



## lenchen (Jun 27, 2010)

amazing blush collection! it's nice to now that I'm not alone!


----------



## nychick1384 (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow, that is definitely a lot of blush! Congrats on your massive collection


----------



## Lyricallyness (Jul 19, 2010)

OMG!!! Blush Whores Rule!!! your Collection is Amazing!! I love Blush as well!! yay!


----------



## imthebeesknees (Jul 22, 2010)

this is looove.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow amazing pics!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dar (Jul 23, 2010)

wow thats some stash


----------



## Elle93 (Jul 24, 2010)

amazing collection! I love blush also. I wish I had a collection as big as yours!!


----------



## rrx2wm (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, that's quite a collection! They look so pretty all lined up together!


----------



## BlairW. (Jul 25, 2010)

Very nice collection!! The blushes on the picture in the square, white pan (not the last pucture, but the one above)  from which brand are these?


----------



## geeko (Jul 26, 2010)

The blushers in the square white pan are from a japanese brand called Gransenbon. Those blushers are pretty pigmented with shimmers (if u like shimmers u will like these) but unfortunately, they have dced those blushers and replaced with a new serie


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm in love with your collection!! Especially your MSFs and blushes!!!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 27, 2010)

I had to stop myself from drooling on my keyboard! Your MSFs wow!


----------



## glitzbeary (Jul 28, 2010)

Never seen so many blushes together. Holy smokes!


----------



## Smf16 (Jul 28, 2010)

OMG!!! I am definitely jealous!! I have really been into blushes lately..collecting a lot but nothing like this...nice collection!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 28, 2010)

Love Love your collection!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













I understand you love for blush.  I have one of those 3 drawer storage containers for my makeup and my blush drawer is overflowing.  I can't even close it!

Anyway, love all the pretty colors!


----------



## rhondavancouver (Jul 28, 2010)

WOW - that's an amazing collection! You're set for life!
I like all the bright blushes... do you have both azalea and full fuchsia by mac? Which one do you prefer???


----------



## geeko (Aug 1, 2010)

Yup, I have both azalea and full fuschia from MAC...

Hmmm... I like both equally. Hard for me to choose one though. >.< I'd say get both


----------



## nunu (Aug 1, 2010)

Absolutely love your collection!


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 1, 2010)

Looking at your pics, I was jumping up and down going "heck yah". I love blushes too. Your stash is awesome!! Thanks for sharing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I hope you eventually get more Nars blushes, because they are so great.


----------



## geeko (Aug 2, 2010)

I hope to get more nARS too. But we don't have NARS here and NARS doesn't ship to my country. 

So the only way i can get NARS is when i go overseas for holiday. THat explains why i have only 4 NARS blushers. Oh well..but at least i have the much raved about Orgasm from NARS


----------



## buddleia (Aug 3, 2010)

Your post is totally inspiring me to get more blushes.


----------



## coppertone (Aug 4, 2010)

This post is making me drool a little bit! You've also just helped make it my mission to find those Paul & Joe Disney blushes!


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 4, 2010)

WHOA, yes you are!

They all look soooooooo pretty!


----------



## VIC MAC (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm laughing so hard, my hubbie thought I was online buying makeup when I was looking through your pic's - he went "that's someones personal blush" what's up with that...

This collections is out of this world, I'm jealous


----------



## Redaddict (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow!! Sooooo pretty! Jealous!


----------



## sillylilacs (Aug 10, 2010)

Blush addicts unite! lol I love my blushes but I'm SO jealous of your collection! =D Which is totally fantastic and worth drooling over btw lol!


----------



## Bright (Aug 10, 2010)

wow


----------



## gsbn (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm getting over my eyeshadow obsession now, only to move on to blushers.... Awesome collection!


----------



## iheartblushes (Aug 18, 2010)

WOW!!! **Drools**


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 18, 2010)

Holy cow.  Its a really good thing you live in Finland so I can't come rob your house.  I'd probably chance a B&E charge to get my hands on yr stash.

Yummeh!


----------

